# Buffed Premium



## Jackorina (24. September 2017)

Hallo,

 

Ich habe Buffed Premium jetzt über viele Jahre Abonniert. Allerdings ließ ich das laufen ohne es wirklich zu nutzen.

Jetzt wollte ich mal wieder schauen was es neues gibt, ging also auf Premium in meiner Acc-Verwaltung und sehe irgendwie nur veraltete Buffed-Magazine als Download.

Welche vorteile ich jetzt noch von Premium habe erschließt sich mir nicht.

Daher wollte ich Kündigen und habe gesucht wie ich das mache.

Im Forum fand ich einen Post der mich darauf hinweist dies über euren Abo-Dienstleister zu machen.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich dafür eine Kundennummer brauche, da ich keine in meiner Accountverwaltung finden konnte.

Falls man eine brauch würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich diese Finde ?

 

Falls es allerdings doch noch neue Inhalte für Buffed Premium gibt würde ich gern drauf hingewiesen werden.

Ist ja vielleicht nur ein Bug der mir diese Inhalte nicht anzeigt.


----------



## floppydrive (25. September 2017)

Außer das sie dir das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen hast du durch Buffed Premium keine Vorteile mehr ist genauso schlecht geworden wie Buffed selber ¯\_(&#12484_/¯

 

Wie man das kündigt weiß ich leider nicht mehr ansonsten einfach eine email an Buffed: http://www.buffed.de/Kontakt/


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2017)

Hallo,

 

die Magazine als PDF-Download beinhalten das Archiv mit bisher allen erschienenen Ausgaben, außer die Sonderhefte, in PDF-Format.

Zu neuen Inhalten kann ich nichts sagen, dass obliegt der Redaktion.

 

Solltest du das Abo kündigen wollen, dann wende dich bitte direkt an unseren Abo-Dienstleister. Die Kontaktdaten findest du auf https://shop.computec.de/kontakt/

Man kann auch direkt per E-Mal kündigen.

 

Gruß


----------

